# framebuffer, fbsplash, VESA, and a low refresh rate.

## enigma_0Z

Kind of ironic really...

When using the radeonfb driver I could specify my refresh rate for my montior, but splash colors were majorly screwed up. Now with vesafb I get good colors but my refresh rate is locked at 60 Hz. This is bad because I don't like the flicker (it hurts my eyes) and because if my refresh rate is too low, I get dark and light oscilating bands on my picture...

Anway, in my grub.conf file here's my video entry:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@75
```

On a side note, what are the different options for the framebuffer device? Such as ywrap, pmipal, etc what do they do?

----------

## Valkyr

I have the same problem, my line looks like this

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
```

In my kernel config I use vesafb-tng, so must I use video=vesafb-tng?

Tried it but results are the same.

Any help would be appreciatedLast edited by Valkyr on Fri Jan 28, 2005 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vaporz

i use vesafb-tng and fbsplash, same problem

----------

## fb

Same problem here. Do we all have ATI radeon cards?

Mine is radeon 9200SE.

Had the problem since bootsplash, wouldn't take that 

resolution either.

----------

## Valkyr

Nope, Geforce 6800 here

----------

## fb

 *Valkyr wrote:*   

> Nope, Geforce 6800 here

 Rats! I thougth I was on something there.  :Sad: 

----------

## transient

the generic vesafb driver is locked at 60hz. If you want to get higher, use the newer and better vesafb-tng driver, which allows you to specify the colour depth, refreshrates etc....

If you do use it, remove any vga= from your kernel parameters, as they wont work anymore.

----------

## Valkyr

If I change the line in my grub.conf like this:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
```

I still get 60Hz, vesafb-tng is enabled in the kernel

----------

## transient

 *Valkyr wrote:*   

> If I change the line in my grub.conf like this:
> 
> ```
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
> ```
> ...

 

Change the vesafb-tng back to vesafb, like so, and try with the pmipal option:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,pmipal,1280x1024-32@85
```

However, this might be similar to the fx5900 bug where the specified refreshrate is ignored, and it stays at 60hz. Check first off that your BIOS actually supports VBE3, as if it doesnt, you wont be able to use any of the new features.

Also, Im assuming that your graphics card can handle that refreshrate at 32bit colour at that res?

Id hope so for a 6800...

If it still doesnt work, try dropping the res to 1024x768 at see if that will work.

----------

## Valkyr

The pmipal option didn't work, I guess my bios supports VBE3 because I used to get high refreshrates with my Geforce 4 Ti4600.

Changing the resolution to 1024x768 doesn't work either.

I guess my card isn't supported properly yet. Oh well, it isn't the end of the world, as long as I choose dark fbsplash themes...

----------

## fb

In my case 1024x768 always worked, but it isn't the natural resolution for my screen so it flickers a bit. I have vesafb-tng in the kernel and I am using video=vesafb. From the top of my head my @75 is ignored and my monitor indicate that the framebuffer is trying to set it at 87 Hz which is out of range for this device. I don't think putting a -32@75 would solve things but I can try. In fact I have another refresh rate available for that resolution (and I think it is 60 Hz but I'll have to come back to you on that) and it gives the same result. What is that pmipal option doing exactly?

Regards,

 Francois

----------

## transient

Uses the protected mode interface for palette switching  :Razz: 

----------

## fb

Ok I tried 1280x1024-32@60 (supported according to the manual) and I also some option I have seen in an other thread vram:128 but it didn't work.

Stranger even. If I use fbset -i I get this:

```
Linux Frame Buffer Device Configuration Version 2.1 (23/06/1999)

(C) Copyright 1995-1999 by Geert Uytterhoeven

Opening frame buffer device `/dev/fb0'

Using current video mode from `/dev/fb0'

mode "1280x1024-60"

    # D: 108.003 MHz, H: 63.983 kHz, V: 60.021 Hz

    geometry 1280 1024 1280 1024 16

    timings 9259 248 48 38 1 112 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 5/11,6/5,5/0,0/0

endmode

Getting further frame buffer information

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : VESA VGA

    Address     : 0xd8000000

    Size        : 5242880

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : TRUECOLOR

    XPanStep    : 0

    YPanStep    : 0

    YWrapStep   : 0

    LineLength  : 2560

    Accelerator : No

```

Values that should work and are different from what my monitor report when I go in console. Of  course may be this framebuffer is ignored?

Somehow I suddenly have this memory of there being a problem with agpgart compiled (as a module or inside) in the kernel as a potential source of problem. Am I mistaken with something else?

----------

## SimonKellett

 *Valkyr wrote:*   

> In my kernel config I use vesafb-tng, so must I use video=vesafb-tng?
> 
> Tried it but results are the same.

 

Do not quote me but I think in grub/lilo you specify vesafb to get vesafb-tng or vesa to get vesafb  :Smile: 

----------

## Leffe

 *SimonKellett wrote:*   

>  *Valkyr wrote:*   In my kernel config I use vesafb-tng, so must I use video=vesafb-tng?
> 
> Tried it but results are the same. 
> 
> Do not quote me but I think in grub/lilo you specify vesafb to get vesafb-tng or vesa to get vesafb :-)

 

No, you use vesafb all the time, you can choose between vesafb or vesafb-tng when configuring the kernel.

----------

